# Nourishing Traditions formula recipe?



## splash (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone used it? What was your experience?
I don't have it in front of me. My boss is bringing in his wife's copy of the book later.
I spoke with the LC at the hospital, who recommended it. She agrees that he probably still is hungry (we're seeing her tomorrow) and that it's not something that can be fixed by more nursing/more pumping.
She has had a breast reduction (the LC) and cannot breast feed and plans on using this formula for her next child. It also has gelatin in it which she thinks will help with the reflux. It can be made with cow, soy, or goat's milk. We're going goat.
Anyone have any experience, good, bad, or otherwise? I'd love to hear it!

We plan on having him drain both breasts and then give him whatever he wants from the bottle afterwards, and I'll give him one full bottle at night. That way he's still getting all the milk he can, but he'll get some formula afterwards and not be hungry.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i like many of the things about nt, but imho, the formula is whack. i would not pour raw liver of any quality into my infant, even given that we are a liver-eating family that enjoy organ meats.

i would seriously ask around for other LCs; 'probably' still hungry is a pretty vague diagnosis to start mucking around with infant gut flora, & i am wondering how this desire to throw raw liver into someone's baby on what appears to be a whim would sit with her peers. (btw, your baby is very cute & looks nice & healthy.







i also wonder what she would think of my skinny kids.)

what does your baby's dr say? they're not nutritionists, but then neither is an LC.

good luck.


----------



## splash (Aug 30, 2005)

Well she hasn't actually SEEN Charlie, she's seeing him (or, another LC is seeing him) tomorrow.
I just read the meat formula recipe and yeah, it seems yucky. But, it may be legit. And there is a meat free formula. I would not use the meat based formula (oh, how gross) but the milk based one is meat free. However they do recommend liver for the goat milk formula... but I would skip that ingredient! Since it's not his sole source of nutrition, I don't think the B12 is gonna make or break him. I can always add a B12 supplement
The recipe is -
2 cups raw milk (I would never use raw). It says Guersey or Jersey cows are best, but we're using goat so it doesn't matter
1/4 cup liquid whey
4 TB lactose
1/4 tsp bifidobacterium infantis
2 TB cream
1/2 tsp high vitamin or 1 tsp cod liver oil
1 tsp sunflower oil
1 tsp extra virgin olive oil
2 teaspoons coconut oil
2 tsp nutritional yeast
2 tsp gelatin
1 7/8 cup filtered water
1/4 tsp acerola powder

It all looks fine to me. And it says add 2 tsp organic raw chicken liver, frozen 14 days and finely grated to the formula if you use goat milk, for the low B12.

Other than that... it looks nutritious and I am willing to give it a shot. Can't hurt (I hope!)
I don't think I would do this for his sole nutrition... but as a few bottles a day I think he'll be fine.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

bump since it got moved


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Honestly, that's one of the things from NT that really creeps me out. Not the individual ingredients, but the idea that she's haughty enough to think she can come up with a good "formula" like that. As much as I think that conventional formula is nowhere near adequately close to breastmilk to be used indiscriminately, I will admit that there has been a *lot* of research into what goes into it. In the event of real reasons not to bf exclusively, I can't see any reasonable alternative than the smelly stuff out of a can.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

:


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

I have to agree with all the responses to both threads that said to just keep nursing and skip the formula (unless medically required in which case the commercial type would be a safer bet IMO).

I was just looking at your baby pics -- you have one chubby little fellow there







. I also noticed your DS has redness on his face. Is this eczema? My son had eczema due to food allergies and sensitiviies. For this reason alone, I'd recommend to just nurse and not introduce any other potential allergens in to your DS diet.


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

..


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, I used to be weirded out by raw milk recs and the formula recipes until I started researching. Please don't just say it's "whack" without really looking into it.

There are a lot of reasons why homemade formula is vastly superior to commercial. For one thing, it's proteins and fats are not artifically damaged, and are easier to digest.

Mercola has an interesting series going on:

*Healthy Alternative to Conventional Infant Formula*
http://www.mercola.com/2005/oct/11/h...ula_part_1.htm

Bacteria counts in clean raw milk are lower than powdered formula.

Just think... raw milk is like breastmilk.... it contains powerful immunoglobulins, enzymes and probiotics.

Bacteria actually gets killed off, they don't survive in raw milk. Just like breastmilk.

Formula regularly contains bacteria, it is not sterile:
http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn5062

Great book on the subject, absolutely shocking:

*The Untold Story of Milk*
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...127265-8340866


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

After my last post, I've been pondering my opinion about commercial formula. Jane has some good points, especially when you consider formula is made in a factory which means contamination with bacteria and heavy metals etc. are quite prevelant. Also, commercial formula is undoubtedly _heavily_ processed.

However, I do think that homemade formula is lesser of the two evils (no offence to those mamas who need to use it) and should be avoided when possible. Formula should remain as a last resort.


----------



## Bia (Oct 21, 2004)

Quote:

but I would skip that ingredient
Those recipes are well-researched and tested... you can't just skip ingredients you don't like and expect the formula to be as safe and nutritious.
Have you seen these pages?

http://www.westonaprice.org/children/formula-faqs.html

http://www.westonaprice.org/children/babies.html


----------



## mommyme2005 (Dec 28, 2005)

Rather than having to add the NT stuff, what about seeing if you can acquire some Donor Milk ?

If you need info, let me know, I have tons !


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Great idea!!!!

splash, any updates?


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I did a nutritional analysis on a particular type of homemade formula. It's not the same formula, but I still think the information might help you.
Analysis


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i've read the weston price stuff (yes, the actual book, not just the website), i've read sally fallon's comments on bfing (as well as the rest of her book), & i believe she sabotages bfing relationships because of HER OWN ISSUES. no matter how much i like someone's cookbook and/or nutritional ideas (and cookbook-wise sandor katz's 'wild fermentation' is far better imho, he is fabulous, a hero of mine), i'm not cutting her slack for commiting what to me is a grave offense.

if scientologists can say 'screw l.ron on the barley-water thing, i'm bfing', i can appreciate nt for its good points & still think ms fallon is thoroughly whack about formula. sally fallon has some interesting and useful ideas, but she is not the high priestess of infant nutrition and if she says something stupid and dangerous i'll say so. saying that for many people who CAN bf perfectly well, whose diets are not perfection by her standards, that formula of *any* type is superior to human milk is stupid and dangerous.

btw, i like raw cow's milk just fine, and goat's too, but still wouldn't put them in my baby (any more than pasteurized) if i had any choice at all. first it gets filtered through me







.

looking at various recipes for homemade formula over the net makes me realize again just how precious a substance human milk is. it comes down to putting your faith in people with an agenda (at least mercola serves up the recipe without dissing bfing, i can choke that down worlds easier than sally fallon's approach) or swallowing that 'scientifically formulated' commercial crud, complete with oxidized milk & rancid fatty acids.

if i couldn't bf the options would make me cry. lord, we need some milk banks. how much frozen expired milk at mdc have we thrown out collectively over the years? and if someone told me that a healthy baby *needed* supplementing without even looking at him, i'd be skeptical indeed.

eat that liver (raw if you like!), drink that goat's milk, and nurse/pump like mad if you can, would be my recommendation. formula is so far down the list of things to try offhand without an actual emergency. imho, of course.

ps is it questioning a mod's decision to wonder why this got moved?







it still looks like a bfing topic to moi, even if nt did get mentioned.

edit: ooh, apricot did an analysis, more than i could hope for!







you know, too bad nobody makes an adequate supplement one could add to decent fresh milk. i guess the $ is in usda subsidies & can volume.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Well to be fair, the NT book and WAPF site does say the best milk for babies is breastmilk NOT formula:

http://www.westonaprice.org/children/breastfeed.html

Yes, some of what that article says rubs me totally the wrong way.

One thing I give huge amount of credit to Sally Fallon is the promotion of the radical idea that all breastmilk is not the same...

How nutritious (and plentiful) BM is depends on your diet. Just like the milk of cows.

If I'm lucky to have a second babe, I will do things differently for sure.


----------

